# electrical communication problem



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi all:

My 1996 Altima is have a communication problem between the engine computer and transmission computer.. I do not rememeber the error code... But I was wondering if anyone as seen or heard of the problem? 

PM


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

What is the car doing exactly??


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

hey i have the code book will look uo that problem and let you know it or tell yuoif it really is any thing big


----------

